# Rat knowledge rant



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I just needed to say that I hate when people argue with you about rats when they don't know much about them. 
Essentially when people think you are stupid because you don't agree that rats are not domesticated creatures and are filthy and exactly like their wild counterparts. 
Short rant... Just needed to complain
The woman who is arguing with me is always telling her son not to argue about stuff you don't know about to

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minigeko (Sep 18, 2013)

People will always argue about things that they think they know. It's aggravating but you know better about rats than she does so when it comes down to it you can prove it. She can't. Not that it will change her mind necessarily.

Sent from my SCH-I605


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Happens all the time at work. The most annoying thing is when there's a young child interested in them, but their parent makes the usual 'yuk' speech/gestures, and the kid immediately follows suit, probably for the rest of their lives. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

